# Word 2003 - Deutsches und englisches Wörterbuch gleichzeitig nutzen bzw. verbinden



## NeMeSiS1987 (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich arbeite an Dokumenten mit vielen deutschen und englischen Begriffen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit in Word 2003 das deutsche und englische Wörterbuch gleichzeitig zu nutzen, bzw. diese beiden irgendwie zu verbinden, sodass Begriffe beider Sprachen erkannt werden?
Hab beim googlen ein Wörterbuch gefunden, dass angeblich beide Sprachen beinhaltet, allerdings ist es nicht für Word 2003, nur für andere Word Versionen...

Danke im Voraus!

Grüße

NeMeSiS


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (18. Januar 2008)

Und wenn du einfach das deutsche und englische Wörterbuch in ein Wörterbuch kopierst?


----------



## NeMeSiS1987 (18. Januar 2008)

Ja, aber wo finde ich die? Sind die als Dateien in einem Ordner abgelegt?
Hab bis jetzt nur das Benutzerwörterbuch gefunden, in dem die Begriffe gespeichert werden, die vom Benutzer hinzugefügt wurden.


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (18. Januar 2008)

Also den Speicherort für die Wörterbücher findet man mit Extras->Optionen->Speicherort der Dateien...
Ich weis aber nicht, ob das wirklich klappt, bzw. ob man überhaupt direkt auf die Wörterbücher zugreifen kann.. War mehr so ein Schuss ins blaue meinerseits...


----------

